# Lay em down guys...



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The nerds have taken over.. In 20 years we will be in the history books, as ancient musicians...:headknock
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=F9XNfWNooz4&vq=medium#t=11


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

That's cool and not all at the same time. It might be fun while playing around on an airplane, but I think I'll stick with the real thing - run through a few pedals, modelers, mixers, fx, and amp effects, of course!


----------

